# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Peixes, Corais, Invertebrados e Algas >  Ajuda com Seriatopora histrix

## José Passos Campainha

Boas.

A minha Seriatopora histrix está a morrer da base, como documenta a foto:



Será necrose? O que devo fazer? Cortar o restante saudável do coral e reconstruir-lo?!

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Viva Passos
Fragmenta o quanto antes esse coral ou irás perder-lo.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Sinceramente, da maneira como está o tecido, duvido que já se safe, mesmo fragmentando. Com sorte, talvez safes uma ponta ou outra....
Nas histrix, não é raro aparecerem branqueamentos fulminantes quando, aparentemente, estão de óptima saúde. Em algumas, de hora para hora notam-se os avanços do braqueamento.
No entanto, não me parece que seja esse o caso. Esse esqueleto sugere uma morte mais lenta que poderá estar relacionada com algum desequilíbrio das condições do sistema.

Cumprimentos,

----------


## José Passos Campainha

> (...)Esse esqueleto sugere uma morte mais lenta que poderá estar relacionada com algum desequilíbrio das condições do sistema.
> 
> Cumprimentos,


Boas, Paulo.

Pelo que posso monitorizar, as únicas alterações no sistema são a variação de temperatura, um grau, sensivelmente, mas cuja variação se processa em forma lenta.

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas José

Acho que podes safar mto bem o coral

Pela cor parece estar a receber demasiada luz ou mudaste as lampadas?

Se for esse caso, coloca-a num local com menos luz, aproveita e coloca-a num local com muita corrente mesmo.

As seriatoporas dão-se mal em aguas com muitos sedimentos em suspensão, tens ai algum bicho a levantar areia, etc.?

Cps
Gil

----------


## José Passos Campainha

> Boas José
> 
> Acho que podes safar mto bem o coral
> 
> Pela cor parece estar a receber demasiada luz ou mudaste as lampadas?
> 
> Se for esse caso, coloca-a num local com menos luz, aproveita e coloca-a num local com muita corrente mesmo.
> 
> As seriatoporas dão-se mal em aguas com muitos sedimentos em suspensão, tens ai algum bicho a levantar areia, etc.?
> ...


Boas, Gil.

Acabei por fragmentar o coral, retirando-lhe as partes mortas. O restante colei-o com epoxy. Realmente o coral está quase à superfície, embora num local com muita corrente. Está quase em frente a uma bomba. Achas que o devo colocar num local com menos luz? Essa mudança não será prejudicial para o coral?

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Pelo seu aspecto nota-se uma morte lenta visto as algas tiveram tempo para invadirem o esqueleto morto.

A sua cor denuncia 3 factores predominantes:

Temperatura elevada - Perda de zoxanthelas e consequentemente perda de coloração.

Falta de TPAs - Fundamentalmente falta de elementos traço necessários à subsistencia das zoxanthelas, tais como o ferro, potássio. Simples TPAs semanais ou quinzenais resolvem este problema, ou a adição de elementos traço.

Falta ou exesso de luz - O exesso de Luz provoca fotoenibição às zoxanthelas e estas acabam por morrer, mas não me parece que seja o caso, para que este exemplo fosse real toda a coralina em volta do coral já teria, talvez se trate de pouca luz ou troca repentina de lampadas com comprimentos de onda diferentes.

Podes tentar salvar esse coral atraves de frags, mas terias de os colocr noutro aquário.

Pestana

----------


## Miguel Correia

Olá Passos,

Já me aconteceu algo parecido devido à salinidade demasiado elevada (o medidor electrónico estava a medir mal, de alguma forma ficou descalibrado), não perdes por confirmar.

Cumps,
Miguel

----------


## José Passos Campainha

> Pelo seu aspecto nota-se uma morte lenta visto as algas tiveram tempo para invadirem o esqueleto morto.
> 
> A sua cor denuncia 3 factores predominantes:
> 
> Temperatura elevada - Perda de zoxanthelas e consequentemente perda de coloração.
> 
> Falta de TPAs - Fundamentalmente falta de elementos traço necessários à subsistencia das zoxanthelas, tais como o ferro, potássio. Simples TPAs semanais ou quinzenais resolvem este problema, ou a adição de elementos traço.
> 
> Falta ou exesso de luz - O exesso de Luz provoca fotoenibição às zoxanthelas e estas acabam por morrer, mas não me parece que seja o caso, para que este exemplo fosse real toda a coralina em volta do coral já teria, talvez se trate de pouca luz ou troca repentina de lampadas com comprimentos de onda diferentes.
> ...


Boas, Vítor.

A temperatura média no meu aquário são 26ºC. Agora com o Verão aumenta para os 27ºC. Não vai além disso porque ligo as ventoinhas de PC para arrefecer a água.

Não será pelas TPAs, pois faço, impreterivelmente, mudanças semanais de água (50 litros) com água natural. Também adiciono elementos traço e iodo. Os primeiros duas vezes por mês e o segunda 1 vez por semana.

Quanto à falta ou excesso de luz, isso já é mais difícil de avaliar. O que posso dizer é que está num local bem iluminado, perto da superfície da água, a cerca de 20 cm. Não mudei de lâmpadas, mas começarei a fazê-lo, gradualmente, 1 lâmpada por mês, pois a que tenho já vão completar um ano.

Posso referir que quando comprei o coral os pólipos não tinham qualquer cor. No meu aquário adquiriram o aspecto que se vê na foto.

Depois de fragmentado e colado com epoxy, o coral ficou com este aspecto:



Espero que escape.  :yb663:

----------


## António Vitor

tens ai muita histrix...não desistas!

só tenho aqui um pedacito minusculo, que espero que se aguente...
por agora já cresceu uns milimetros...

como manter este coral eu não faço a minima, apenas faço o possivel para ter isto dentro dos parametros normais reef...e sinceramente tenho esta há pouco tempo, tão pouco que não acho que tenha voto na materia...

só respondo para não desesperares, comparando comigo tens aí carradas de hystrix viva!

----------


## Vitor Pestana

> Boas, Vítor.
> 
> A temperatura média no meu aquário são 26ºC. Agora com o Verão aumenta para os 27ºC. Não vai além disso porque ligo as ventoinhas de PC para arrefecer a água.
> 
> Não será pelas TPAs, pois faço, impreterivelmente, mudanças semanais de água (50 litros) com água natural. Também adiciono elementos traço e iodo. Os primeiros duas vezes por mês e o segunda 1 vez por semana.
> 
> Quanto à falta em excesso de luz, isso já é mais difícil de avaliar. O que posso dizer é que está num local bem iluminado, perto da superfície da água, a cerca de 20 cm. Não mudei de lâmpadas, mas começarei a fazê-lo, gradualmente, 1 lâmpada por mês, pois a que tenho já vão completar um ano.
> 
> Posso referir que quando comprei o coral os pólipos não tinham qualquer cor. No meu aquário adquiriram o aspecto que se vê na foto.


Olá companheiro Passos.

É dificil arranjar uma teoria para o que pode estar a suceder, podem ser varios factores em conjunto.

Talvez o factor principal seja a iluminação visto que o coral perdeu tecido da base para cima.

Tens mais corais duros na mesma zona da histrix? Se sim estes tem uma coloração pálida ou mais acastanhada?

Pestana

----------


## José Passos Campainha

> Olá companheiro Passos.
> 
> É dificil arranjar uma teoria para o que pode estar a suceder, podem ser varios factores em conjunto.
> 
> Talvez o factor principal seja a iluminação visto que o coral perdeu tecido da base para cima.
> 
> Tens mais corais duros na mesma zona da histrix? Se sim estes tem uma coloração pálida ou mais acastanhada?
> 
> Pestana


Boas, Vítor.

Tenho um frag de Acropora, cor castanho flourescente. O ano passado esse coral perdeu tecido, mas isso deveu-se à avaria de um termómetro digital que me indicava 26ºC quando, na realidade, eram 32ºC.

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Olá a todos :Olá:  .
José, as seriatoporas não gostam de correntes fortes. Espero que tenhas sorte com as mudas. 

Cumprimentos,

----------


## José Passos Campainha

> Olá Passos,
> 
> Já me aconteceu algo parecido devido à salinidade demasiado elevada (o medidor electrónico estava a medir mal, de alguma forma ficou descalibrado), não perdes por confirmar.
> 
> Cumps,
> Miguel


Boas, Miguel.

Densidade, medida ontem, 1.023.

----------


## José Passos Campainha

> Olá a todos .
> José, as seriatoporas não gostam de correntes fortes. Espero que tenhas sorte com as mudas. 
> 
> Cumprimentos,


Boas, Paulo.

A tua opinião colide com a do Gil  :Admirado:  E agora?





> Se for esse caso, coloca-a num local com menos luz, aproveita e coloca-a num local com muita corrente mesmo.

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Olá José :Olá:  , não encontras seriatoporas no habitat natural, em locais com grandes movimentações de águas. Elas de facto não toleram sedimentos e materia em suspensão. Mas correntes fortes não são apropriadas para as seriatoporas.

Cumprimentos,

----------


## José Passos Campainha

> Olá José , não encontras seriatoporas no habitat natural, em locais com grandes movimentações de águas. Elas de facto não toleram sedimentos e materia em suspensão. Mas correntes fortes não são apropriadas para as seriatoporas.
> 
> Cumprimentos,



Bem. Chegando a casa vou ver como está o coral, se com os pólipos bem abertos ou não. Se verificar a segunda possibilidade, redirecciono a bomba de forma a que receba alguma corrente, mas não tão forte.

----------


## Tiago Garcia

Boas,

Tambem vou de encontro com a opinão do Paulo Marinheiro.
Se reparares a Seriatopora histrix é um coral com "ramos" mais finos, o que indica que não é um coral de grandes correntes de agua devido á sua fragilidade.
Normalmente os corais que gostam de correntes fortes são compostos de "ramos" mais grossos.
Tenho uma histrix com muita luz e bem afastada das bombas. Consigo ter óptimos crescimentos e ela tem os pólipos bem abertos.
Nada do que disse é com fundamento cientifico, apenas uma opinião do que tenho constatado. :Vitoria:  
Espero ter ajudado.

Atentamente,

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas 

Eu continuo com a minha opinião.

A espessura dos ramos pode não querer dizer nada. Existem acroporas de ramos muito finos nos recifes naturais, ao lado de acroporas com ramos com 1 ou 2 dedos de diametro, em zonas de  mais fraca ou forte circulação. A luta pelo espaço no ambiente natural vai muito para alem da espessura dos ramos dos corais, tens outros factores como a agressividade, velocidade de crescimento, etc.Uns factores compensam outros.

Os corais na natureza partem-se com facilidade, é uma das formas de propagação. As seriatoporas têm um crescimento bem mais rápido que a maioria das acroporas e outros SPS, e são claro bem menos agressivas que a esmagadora maioria das espécies.

Aliás voces próprios afirmam que as seriatoporas não gostam de materia em suspensão e sedimentos...situação que ocorre em zonas de forte corrente e não em zonas de fraca corrente.

Tiago, o facto de teres SPS com polipos muito extendidos não é obrigatoriamente um bom sinal, normalmente significa que o coral poderá estar a realizar um maior esforço para poder capturar  alimento, talvez por movimentação de água insuficiente.
Tambem não implica que o teu coral esteja melhor ou pior que um de igual espécie numa zona de corrente mais forte, mas o esforço energético é sem dúvida diferente.

Não estou a  dizer ao José para colocar o coral em frente á saida de uma bomba, uma zona de forte corrente não implica uma zona de corrente laminar directa.

Aliás pela minha  curta experiência, as seriatoporas e pocciloporas, são dos poucos corais que aguentam sem problemas correntes laminares directas muito fortes e a colocação de corais em mau estado em zonas de maior movimentação (no caso dos sps), muitas vezes pode-se revelar uma ajuda preciosa na sua recuperação, já que impede a deposição de detritos, promove as trocas gasosas, e permite que o coral liberte muito mais facilmente os produtos do seu metabolismo.

Nos frags acaba por ser um factor determinante.

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Boas.

Mantenho o coral numa zona de boa circulação!

O que gostaria realmente de saber, se possível, é a causa da morte da base para o topo?! Quais o factores mais significativos para esse fenómeno?! Sedimentos?! Luz?!

Recordo que no meu aqua tenho os níveis de nitratos um pouco altos (20).

----------


## António Vitor

Li num livro "the reef aquarium" de Charles Delbeek e Julian Sprung, que pode já estar desactualizado tem já uns aninhos valentes...

No livro vem referido que se o coral é fino e frágil então é de zonas de maior movimentação da água...

faz sentido, porque mais grosso mais resistência á passagem da água...lógicamente, mesmo mais frágeis, toleram bem mais (sem partir) a água com mais velocidade...

Se isto é verdade ou não, não sei...mas faz sentido.

----------


## José Passos Campainha

> Li num livro "the reef aquarium" de Charles Delbeek e Julian Sprung, que pode já estar desactualizado tem já uns aninhos valentes...
> 
> No livro vem referido que se o coral é fino e frágil então é de zonas de maior movimentação da água...
> 
> faz sentido, porque mais grosso mais resistência á passagem da água...lógicamente, mesmo mais frágeis, toleram bem mais (sem partir) a água com mais velocidade...
> 
> Se isto é verdade ou não, não sei...mas faz sentido.


Boas, António.

Tem lógica essa ideia. Contudo, o facto dos corais serem mais finos poderá não significar, obrigatoriamente, serem mais frágeis. Como estão exposto a correntes maiores evoluiram, acredito que sim, para possuirem esquelos mais resistentes.

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Olá a todos.
Gil, nenhum coral aguenta uma fluxo laminar constante a incidir directamente sobre os seus tecidos, mesmo em bombas com outro tipo de fluxo (caso das stream) por vezes acontece os corais reagirem mal. A água, no habitat natural e em aquário (se houver boas bombas e bem posicionadas) deverá passar por entre os corais em bloco.
Embora, evidentemente, existam outros factores que determinam  diferentes formações de esqueletos em corais da mesma espécie, no habitat natural, e regra geral, a maior espessura dos ramos está relacionada com os corais da frente do recife, tanto em recifes em barreira como em atóis. 
Por isso se estabelecem espécies de natureza mais robusta logo na frente do recife, onde a sua função de quebrar a ondulação oferecendo pouca resistência, é exercida. Caso de acroporas de grande porte, pociloporas, stylophoras entre outras com características idênticas, mesmo as montiporas, emboram existam em quase todo o recife, nesta área especifica, já estão a uma maior profundidade, onde a agressividade da onda é menor.
As seriatoporas, é um facto, não toleram sedimentos, resíduos e algas filamentosas por estes se alojarem no seu esqueleto estreito e muito ramificado, mas a única zona do recife, onde encontras verdadeiro sedimento em suspensão, é, quando as há, em zonas de mangal.
Mesmo na área de lagoa, falando na formação em atol, a água é muito limpa e livre de sedimentos. 
A seriatopora, não só não gosta de muito corrente, como é muitas vezes encontrada no próprio leito do recife na área lagunar.
A seriatopora é um coral frágil, que não exerce grande papel na frente do recife porque a sua formação natural não o permite. Deste modo, é fácil perceber que não está, nem poderia estar exposto às correntes a que estão expostas, no habitat natural, outro tipo de colónias. Claro, tudo em aquário pode ser diferente, mas isto que descrevi é factual e acredito que obteremos melhores resultados aproximando-nos do que lá se passa. :Pracima:  


Abraço,

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Acrescento, já agora, que o que o António poderá ter lido, é que quanto mais ramificado for o esqueleto do coral, mais exposição terá às forças das correntes e das ondas. Ramificado, não significa fragilidade e pouca espessura de esqueleto.

Cumprimentos,

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Boas, Paulo.

Em suma: a melhor localização para colocar este coral será numa zona de circulação média, livre de sedimentos.

E quanto à luz? Qual a sua exigência? Forte, média?!

----------


## António Vitor

No livro falam mesmo em fragilidade, por serem mais finos.

Mas também por serem finos, resistentem menos ao fluxo da água...muitissimo menos. e portantno como o corpo não oferece resistência tipo vela, não partem.

aparentemente são mais frágeis e são ao toque humano mas não são mais frágeis às correntes fortes antes pelo contrário.

Era isto que dizia no livro...se é verdade ou não, não sei...

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

> Boas, Paulo.
> 
> Em suma: a melhor localização para colocar este coral será numa zona de circulação média, livre de sedimentos.
> 
> E quanto à luz? Qual a sua exigência? Forte, média?!


Concordo que será uma boa opção José.
Em relação à luz, de forte a média é um intervalo possível. Com menos intensidade de luz, o coral tende a produzir mais zooxantelas e a ficar mais acastanhado, de qualquer forma pode muitissimo bem sobreviver, embora com uma cor menos atractiva. Se estiver exposta a maior intensidade, as colorações claras vão prevalecer, no caso das seriatoporas histrix, o mais comum é o coral ganhar um rosa mais intenso. Se a colónia for amarelada ou verde (mais rara), também te passa a exibir uma tonalidade colorida mais forte e mais fluorescente.
Durante muito tempo, coloquei no meu aquário, (algumas ainda tenho) pequenas colónias da mesma seriatopora em locais com intensidade de luz diferente. O que constatei é que as histrix são muito adaptáveis, embora com uma coloração mais morta tipo rosa-acastanhada, naquelas que estão expostas a menor intensidade. Os pólipos, por conseguinte, também aparecem mais dilatados em locais de menos luz, provavelmente para expor a maior área de tecido possivel à luz.
As caliendrum, também têm comportamentos semelhantes, no entanto parece-me que toleram menos a luz intensa, ao ponto de duas colónia da mesma colónia mãe, exibirem aspectos ainda mais distintos. A colónia de calendrum exposta a luz intensa, não é sequer tão bonita nem aparenta tanta saúde, quanto a está mais resguardada, que apresenta uma cor verde, muito mais intensa.
Parece-me portanto que não terás problemas com a luz. Apesar de tudo, a questão da luz forte também não se aplica, porque tu não tens luz forte no aquário. No meu caso, quando me refiro a intensidade de luz, falo de uma lampada de 400w e de seriatoporas muito próximas da superficie.

Cumprimentos,

----------


## António Vitor

> Recordo que no meu aqua tenho os níveis de nitratos um pouco altos (20).


cá para mim deve ser este o problema...

não consigo ter nitratos medíveis no meu sistema, Responsabilizo completamente o senhor Vitor Pestana por este meu "problema" (sump com chaetomorpha e DSB), o escumador embora chinoca e fraco lá consegui fazer dele o mesmo que certos escumadores de 750 euros...podem não acreditar mas já vi pelo menos 3 escumadores de 750 euros que não fazem nem 1/5 deste...
okok ele de origem não valia nada...
 :Big Grin: 

Os fostatos estão iguais posso ter mas os testes não me indicam nada...

Acho que para ter um sistema com futuro, os nitratos deveriam estar proximos de 0, sei que não deveria ter voto na matéria, sou mais verde nisto dos reefs que tu, mas tenho lido muita coisa ao longo de anos de aquariofilia, e já tenho algumas enciclopédias na mente...sobre estes assuntos.

tipo tive uma espécie de preparação de longa duração...mesmo assim ia cometendo erros de principiante...mais uma vez tive a ajuda do Nuno Prazeres e do Vitor Pestana que evitaram males futuros ...

Os nitratos são tóxicos para invertebrados, disso eu tenho a certeza...
tens rocha viva que chegue?
tens aí muitos peixes pró sistema?

usas algum ozonizador a matar bactérias benéficas, e a evitar o aparecimento de zonas anaerobicas?
luz UV?

algo se passa...nitratos a 20 para mim era isto que tinhas de combater...

----------


## José Passos Campainha

> cá para mim deve ser este o problema...
> 
> não consigo ter nitratos medíveis no meu sistema, Responsabilizo completamente o senhor Vitor Pestana por este meu "problema" (sump com chaetomorpha e DSB), o escumador embora chinoca e fraco lá consegui fazer dele o mesmo que certos escumadores de 750 euros...podem não acreditar mas já vi pelo menos 3 escumadores de 750 euros que não fazem nem 1/5 deste...
> okok ele de origem não valia nada...
> 
> 
> Os fostatos estão iguais posso ter mas os testes não me indicam nada...
> 
> Acho que para ter um sistema com futuro, os nitratos deveriam estar proximos de 0, sei que não deveria ter voto na matéria, sou mais verde nisto dos reefs que tu, mas tenho lido muita coisa ao longo de anos de aquariofilia, e já tenho algumas enciclopédias na mente...sobre estes assuntos.
> ...


Boas, Vitor.

Também tenho chaetomorpha, embora pouca, gentilmente cedida pelo Gil Miguel, e Ulva dura, da nossa costa, no Sump, com 12 horas de luz. Utilizo lâmpadas economizadores correspondentes a 100 W. A DSB está no aquário.

----------


## António Vitor

não percebo então porque tens nitratos tão altos...
não deverias ter...talvez tenhas tido alguma mortalidade nas bacterias ou afins e um aumento de compostos orgânicos na água...por uma qualquer razão...

Montagem: 9 de Setembro de 2006, hum, será que a DSB que tens no aquário começou agora a largar nitratos, tipo ficou saturada ao longo do tempo, ganhou substâncias tóxcas como http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/%C3%81cido_sulf%C3%ADdrico ?
E isso impede as tais bacterias anaerobicas de transformar o no3 em azoto atmosferico?

pode ser não sei...

eu tenciono mudar completamente metade da minha DSB pró ano que vem com nova areia ou pelo menos lavar metade da dsb, pelo menos de ano a ano...acho que talvez 6 meses seja uma boa altura...bastando lavar...

colocar a areia em baldes uma boa lavadela e voltar a introduzir esta.
já me explicaram quue poderia usar baldes para conter a dsb facilitando ainda mais esta manobra...acho que não o vou fazer, acho que assim tenho a sump mais bonita esteticamente...e de qualquer forma continua a ser facil esta lavagem.
limpar com água do aquário obviamente...
lol

talvez assim evite este tipo de problemas que parece que são recorrentes...
daí também ter a DSB na sump, onde para mim é mais fácil mexer...
Abraços!
António Vitor

----------


## Gil Miguel

20 de nitratos, na minha opinião não é nada de especial nem a causa dos problemas da seriatopora.

Quanto muito, poderia ter os corais mais acastanhados devido á abundancia de alimento para as zooxanthelles.

José podes colocar uma foto do teu layout ?=

----------


## António Vitor

bom, fala a voz da experiência...
mas não é um valor ideal penso eu de que...

O ideal é termos cópias do sistema natural que julgo ficar a 0 de nitratos...

navegando um pouco pela net encontro coisa deste tipo:



> "In reef systems even a minor level of nitrate can cause damage as well as death to delicate corals, anemones and other invertebrates, as well as some crustaceans. The acceptable range of nitrate for reef tanks is 0.25 ppm, but not more than 5 ppm. 
> "


Pode ser tolerável 20 ppm por pouco tempo, não acho que seja um bom nivel de nitratos...
Acho que pode ser este o problema, ou pelo menos este problema conjugado com outro...

Do tipo mesmo com nitratos altos o coral sobrevive desde que todos os outros parâmetros estejam ok, se não é mais uma coisa a aumentar o stress do animal.

Ou então tudo aquilo que me disseram está errado e posso ter nitratos mais altos...

----------

